# Obama thinks we need to learn spanish...



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Crazy talk. Why aren't more people talking about this? I don't think this is a political win for him. I'm not saying it's not great to be bi-lingual, but the fact that a lot of Europeans speak multiple languages is due to survival. If you lived on the border of France and Germany, of course you would speak both. I think having a common language is the single most important aspect of a unified culture.

I used to not be that concerned about Barry being a step away from the oval office. Now I'm very concerned. :numbchuck:


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

It's not often that I agree with Sen. Obama, but the video clip showed him mentioning three points:

1. Immigrants should learn English. Good with me.
2. Children should learn Spanish. I support learning a second language, Spanish is a practical choice.
3. Most Americans speak only English. I agree. Nothing to be proud of.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

MLB said:


> 3. Most Americans speak only English. I agree. Nothing to be proud of.


Not something to be ashamed of, either. Learning another language is nice, and depending on what you do for a living (travel, etc.) it may be needed. But not knowing a second language is something to be neither proud or ashamed of.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

SuckLead said:


> Not something to be ashamed of, either. Learning another language is nice, and depending on what you do for a living (travel, etc.) it may be needed. But not knowing a second language is something to be neither proud or ashamed of.


:smt023 well said


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I know enough Spanish to say" This is the United States of America speak English. Speak Spanish in Mexico."


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Not something to be ashamed of, either. Learning another language is nice, and depending on what you do for a living (travel, etc.) it may be needed. But not knowing a second language is something to be neither proud or ashamed of.


I would like to add...

If I learn a second language, then I'd like to have the freedom to make my own choice to what language it would be... and not have it forced down my or my kids throats.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I took Latin in jr. high and high school, French in high school, and German in college. I can also get along in Spanish, Italian, and even Romanian, thanks to the Latin.
Why should anybody be forced to take Spanish? Latin, yes: it's the foundation of most of the important languages of Europe and the Americas. Take Latin, and all the rest come easily.

(I used to be married to a woman who spoke English—as a second language—and Greek and Spanish, and a little French. I speak English, French, and German. I thought we could go just about anywhere in Europe and make ourselves understood. Nope. Small-town Yugoslavia—Macedonia, now—and the best we could do with anybody there was half-forgotten Latin with the one Catholic priest!)


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Not something to be ashamed of, either. Learning another language is nice, and depending on what you do for a living (travel, etc.) it may be needed. But not knowing a second language is something to be neither proud or ashamed of.


Oh I wouldn't say I'm ashamed that I know only English, but you surely won't find that little factoid on my resume. As far as need goes, you really only need to know about a couple hundred words to function in society, but no one goes around bragging about having a 4th grade vocabulary either.

Regarding being "forced" to learn Spanish; It seems to me that he was using Spanish as an example (the other was French). The idea was to teach bilingualism. It's no different than being "forced" to learn algebra. Anyone for lowering the expectations of Americans to finger-counting?

When in the USA, expect to speak English. I just don't agree with opposing a good idea (improving the education of American children) because it was put forth by the "wrong" guy.

:smt1099
Excelsior.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Public schools pretty much require at least some coursework in a foreign language, anyway. Normally students can only choose between a couple of languages, so it's already "forced down our throats." My daughter took Spanish, and here in Arizona she gets frequent practice. 

I agree with *MLB* on this. Requiring kids to learn a second language is no different than having various other requirements in the curriculum. We complain when our kids don't know history, and demand that schools teach about the founding of America. Yet that's no different from demanding they learn a second language, which helps them be well-rounded people.

When I was in Afghanistan, I tried very hard to communicate in Dari, which was the local dialect of Farsi. It helped many times.


----------



## BigJim22602 (Mar 13, 2008)

RightTurnClyde said:


> If you lived on the border of France and Germany, of course you would speak both. :numbchuck:


When I lived up in Buffalo, I learned how to speak Canadian.....Eh.

But seriously, I have a high school daughter and I am glad she is learning a second language.

What upsets me is that when our forefathers came to America, they were forced to learn to speak English as their primary language outside their homes.

Why are we allowing these foreigners (most of them illegal) to change the way things have been for hundreds of years.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I know I, for one, spent four years of high school learning Spanish, and I left the class being able to give basic greetings and nothing else. I'm not great with languages aside from English, and I'm not ashamed of it. And no one, regardless of who they are or how they say it, will make me feel ashamed of it.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I took 3 years of Spanish in school and I'm able to convey basic ideas with a lot of grammar errors and stammering. However... I still die a little bit inside every time I have to press 1 for English.



BigJim22602 said:


> Why are we allowing these foreigners (most of them illegal) to change the way things have been for hundreds of years.


That was my point. Of course it's great no matter who you are to be able to speak multiple languages. But we've allowed an entire sub-culture to be created in this country that ONLY speaks Spanish. And English-only speakers aren't paying attention to what they are broadcasting over our airwaves. I don't think Obama said "Spanish" in his little speech by accident. Barry's "imigrants" (liberals always conveniently leave out the word "illegal") speak Spanish.

I don't know the details, but awhile back a report came out that many Spanish-only radio station DJ's (at least here in California) were often saying some horribly crass, profane/offensive things that would get any English-speaking DJ fired on the spot. But they just keep on babbling and spinning the accordian-soaked tunes because the FCC doesn't understand a word they are saying.

Bottom line: Language IS culture. That's the one thing I agree with Michael Savage about.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

When my grandparents came here from Europe, English was the language of commerce and polite discourse, not to mention voting. They did their best to assimilate by learning to speak and read it, although on my paternal side they were never completely fluent.
Nowadays, immigrants from certain parts of the world expect us, here, to assimilate to their languages and customs, and we're going along with it at an alarming pace.
It isn't merely "press 2 for English," but also ballots printed in their various mother tongues. One of the requirements to achieve US citizenship is still that the applicant must exhibit a working knowledge of English. And you still must be a citizen, in order to vote. So tell me: why do we provide ballots printed in several other languages?
It's an insult to my grandparents!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Bottom line: Language IS culture. That's the one thing I agree with Michael Savage about.


I agree...

Kids in this country need to be focusing on more important things other then learning a second language at this point. Compared to other western countries, our kids are pretty damn lazy and stupid. When it comes to Science and Math skills, American kids are a joke. Sorry to say it... but reality sux. In a world of technogy, science and math skills out weight the need to speak spanish. The only technogly coming out of Mexico is... well, nothing.

If you want to pick fruit for a living in the United States... Then learn spanish so you can communicate with your co workers. :smt023


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

What kills me is not only the spanish option at call centers, or customer service. If we're going to be so politically correct, where are the options for the thousands of other languages on the planet? From Aari to Zuni? Aren't these "politically correct morons being discriminatory? Maybe the 6,000 or so Zuni speaking people in the U.S. need to file a lawsuit...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I actually _am_ a bit embarrassed that I speak only a single language. My wife speaks fluent Italian and passable Spanish, and I envy that. Maybe one day I will find the time for some language studies at the local community college.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

js said:


> I would like to add...
> 
> If I learn a second language, then I'd like to have the freedom to make my own choice to what language it would be... and not have it forced down my or my kids throats.


And here JS you have touched on exactly what i was thinking.
Learn a second language as an educational requirement? sure. as has been pointed out, no different than requiring history.*but deciding what that language is based on current illegal activity and large immigration populations is not ok.* What if i live in northern maine? what the fly good does spanish do me if i visit our neighbors to the north? What if my interest lies in my lineage and i wish to speak russian/ukranian/polish/ etc. Second language, ok. NOT THE STATE'S CHOICE THOUGH.

And forget this "this is the USA speak English crap" unless you want the same attitude (because that is what it is) when you mayhap go somewhere where they pspeak a different language. As an American my multi-lingual skills are....poor.... but i will not expect someone to change the language they speak in in their own country, even if i don't speak theirs.

On a trip to France back in '85 with my school, i spoke no french, although i did speak spanish. I tried to order tea with milk in a little cafe in paris. As the "rude american" who only spoke english i had not much luck, but once it became evident i went to the effort to learn another language, even if it was not thier language, a whole new attitude opened up.
my $.02


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

niadhf said:


> ...And forget this "this is the USA speak English crap" unless you want the same attitude (because that is what it is) when you mayhap go somewhere where they pspeak a different language. As an American my multi-lingual skills are....poor.... but i will not expect someone to change the language they speak in in their own country, even if i don't speak theirs...


But that's exactly the point. If you go to France, you should first learn a few handy phrases in French. You mustn't expect the French to speak English.
(Although, of course, they do. In Paris specifically, they'd rather hear you speak English than bad French. Many times I was asked to switch back to English, even though my French is pretty good. Out in the countryside, however, they were overjoyed to hear my French.)
Last foreign country we were in: Czech Republic. I don't speak Czech, but my wife and I made it a point to learn the important stuff (Bathroom? Bill please. Where is...? and so on...). Every time we tried, and mangled their language horribly, the Czechs we met gave us huge, friendly smiles and lots of help.
So, yes, I expect immigrants to learn and use English, and as soon as possible too. There's no "press 1 for English" in the French phone system, or in the Russian one either (last time I tried, anyway).
We shouldn't be providing "press 1 for Spanish," or ballots in Vietnamese, either.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes i expect IMMIGRANTS to speak english. however, looking at someone and saying "this is the usa, we speak english, speak spanish in mexico" is a different point entirely, and it was to that i was commenting.

Besides you should have seen the look on the lady's face in the "bar" in atlanta when my friend broke into ukranian to speak with her. she emmigrated here. spoke english very well also. Hey, he got a very friendly hug from a very attractive young lady.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Being as I just graduated High School maybe I can drop some input here. In my opinion the language education system in public schools is failing. The teachers at my school were with one exception no linked to the language they were teaching, i.e. they weren't native speakers. They taught from a book rather than from a background and experience in the language and culture.

I've been encouraged to learn Spanish ever since the 6th grade when language's begin being taught. "Everyone is speaking it" or "You're gonna need it to get by". Not "everyone" is speaking it because I'm not and I'll be damned if I ever need to speak Spanish in this fine country (I studied German partially for spite). My great-grandparents learned English when they came here from Poland in 1910, these Hispanics had best do the same because I'm not catering to them. What's really sad is that there are so many people who don't see, or don't want to, the serious implications this mentality is having on our country.

Liberals would have you believe it's not so simple, but this isn't an issue that could be painted with many different colors, there is no fine line here.


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

> And *forget this "this is the USA speak English crap*" unless you want the same attitude (because that is what it is) when you mayhap go somewhere where they pspeak a different language. As an American my multi-lingual skills are....poor.... but i will not expect someone to change the language they speak in in their own country, even if i don't speak theirs.


If I were to MOVE to a different country, I'd darn sure expect to need the ability to communicate with the native population. When I was in Brazil, I sure would've liked to have known Portuguese. Likewise in China, Japan, etc., with their respective lingo. It sure would have made things easier. Sure, everyone would be better served to learn a second language, but which one? My rudimentary German hasn't helped me in the slightest. It was fun to learn, but I've never had the chance to use it. After all these years, I doubt if I could ask for directions to the restroom if I happened to be in Munich...

The point is, if you intend to live in a place where the population speaks a language other than the one you know, learn it or resign yourself to only being able to obtain a menial job.- I'm sure-:smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

niadhf said:


> ...you should have seen the look on the lady's face in the "bar" in atlanta when my friend broke into ukranian to speak with her. she emmigrated here. spoke english very well also. Hey, he got a very friendly hug from a very attractive young lady.


I had the very same experience with a pair of completely-lost German tourists in Los Angeles. The look of relief on their faces was priceless.
(They spoke English, but not well enough to ask for, and to understand, complicated freeway-driving directions.)
Yes, I agree: Being nasty to visitors (as differentiated from illegal aliens or immigrants) is stupid and horribly inconsiderate.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I don't speak a second language, I know how to say hi and bye and a few other words (mostly curse words) in Spanish but I really have no desire to learn any other language. I do feel that if people who don't speak English (mainly Spanish speaking) are going take residency in the U.S. then it's only appropiate that they learn how to speak the national language. However, it may be unnecessary for Spanish speaking only people to learn English because Spanish has already been integrated into society and has become the second most widely spoken language in the U.S.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll simplify this discussion...

What language was our Constitution written in? Our founding fathers made it pretty clear.

Of course, why in the hell would we want to use common sense. :watching:


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

teknoid said:


> If I were to MOVE to a different country, I'd darn sure expect to need the ability to communicate with the native population. When I was in Brazil, I sure would've liked to have known Portuguese. Likewise in China, Japan, etc., with their respective lingo. It sure would have made things easier. Sure, everyone would be better served to learn a second language, but which one? My rudimentary German hasn't helped me in the slightest. It was fun to learn, but I've never had the chance to use it. After all these years, I doubt if I could ask for directions to the restroom if I happened to be in Munich...
> 
> The point is, if you intend to live in a place where the population speaks a language other than the one you know, learn it or resign yourself to only being able to obtain a menial job.- I'm sure-:smt033


Yes i expect IMMIGRANTS to speak english. however, looking at someone and saying "this is the usa, we speak english, speak spanish in mexico" is a different point entirely, and it was to that i was commenting.

as i stated.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I had the very same experience with a pair of completely-lost German tourists in Los Angeles. The look of relief on their faces was priceless.
> (They spoke English, but not well enough to ask for, and to understand, complicated freeway-driving directions.)
> Yes, I agree: Being nasty to visitors (as differentiated from illegal aliens or immigrants) is stupid and horribly inconsiderate.


I canonly image the situation. This lovely lady spoke english very well. it was simple....wonderment.. to be able to converse - well - in her native language in atlanta. (my friend spent um--years--in moscow and Kiev during "college")


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

niadhf said:


> Yes i expect IMMIGRANTS to speak english. however, looking at someone and saying "this is the usa, we speak english, speak spanish in mexico" is a different point entirely, and it was to that i was commenting.
> 
> as i stated.


Here is my 2 cents regarding "this is the usa, we speak english, speak spanish in mexico"

That's exactly I said to a manager of a WalMart store and I'm not ashame that I have said that. Why, I was asking one of their blue shirted floor person for some merchandise, and this gal could not communicate in english. She just replied "no speak english" and pointed me to the manager for assistance.

Like I said, that's just my dos sentavo.


----------



## Rhino (Jul 12, 2008)

If that man gets into office, he will start downfall of this country:smt011


----------

